# My first engine



## TuxMan (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all

I am new here and would like to show the engine that I recently completed.

I adapted a design that I found on the web and here is the results of my efforts.

















I was very pleased when this engine ran on my first attempt. It will run down to a few psi (don't know exactly since my readings are iffy less than 10 psi). I know the finish is not up to the very high standards I see here. I will work on that for my next build.

Thanks for looking

Eric


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome Eric and thanks for posting the pics. Looks very nicely done for a first build !! Any chance you can post the pics a bit larger so more of the details show. 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## TuxMan (Jul 11, 2010)

Bill -- Thanks for looking. 

Lets see if this is any better for the pictures
















Eric


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 11, 2010)

Good job Eric Thm:

That's a big one ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## tel (Jul 11, 2010)

Very tidy job, a credit to you.


----------



## mklotz (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nicely done. Congratulations.

You're going to get along just fine here.


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 11, 2010)

Eric,

Welcome aboard. wEc1

You have machined a fine engine.

Thanks for sharing.

SAM


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice engine Eric. I like your design details. Thanks for sharing and welcome to this forum.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## capjak (Jul 11, 2010)

This engine sure is nice. Hope to see more.

Jack


----------



## Maryak (Jul 12, 2010)

Eric,

Nice one. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldn't be to concerned about the finish on your engine. It looks quite nice to me, no tool marks, nice square corners and if it runs well I'm sure it has the needed accuracy. Don't worry about comparing your 'first' engine to some of the things you see on this forum. I and others have been doing this for many years so you learn with experience.
gbritnell


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the larger pics Eric. That helps a lot and shows off your nice work even better !!

Bill


----------



## Paolo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Eric
nice clean engine... :bow: :bow: :bow:
Best regards
paolo


----------



## Lakc (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats one heck of a freshman effort, great job!


----------



## TuxMan (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill, Arnold, Tel, Marv, Sam, Phil, Jack, Bob, gbritnell, Paolo, Jeff

Thanks for the kind words and warm welcome.

Arnold, this engine is larger than many of the engines here. I made it a little larger figuring that I did not want to work on a smaller scale for my first build. For what it is worth here are a few key dimensions and features.

Bore 1.000"
Stroke 1.200"
Cylinder block 2.00" high
Crank shaft turned from a single piece of steel
Ball barrings for the crank shaft support

I have drawings that I worked from that could be cleaned up to reflect as built and shared if anyone is interested.

Now I must decide what I want to build next.

Thanks again

Eric


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info Eric 



> I made it a little larger figuring that I did not want to work on a smaller scale for my first build.


That may have been a wise choice, especially as you seemed to make a couple of modifications. There are some other members on here who likes to do larger engines as well - they might be interested in your plans. I'm too, but getting the larger materials for me is a bit difficult and expensive.

Good luck on choosing your next one ;D

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 14, 2010)

I think it looks great, Eric. Crisp edges and no rounded over corners. Very clean.
Just because it doesn't look like a Mr. T starter kit doesn't mean it's not well finished!
An attractive design, too. 
Do you have a way to make videos? I'll bet a lot of us here would like to see and hear 
it running! 
Excellent first effort!

Dean


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 14, 2010)

:bow: :bow: :bow:
very neat!!!!

Welcome!


----------



## TuxMan (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks again to all for the kind words on my first engine.

Dean, per your request I am including a short video of the engine in operation

Enjoy

[youtube=425,350]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U9Ff0IMyef4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U9Ff0IMyef4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Eric


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice! Welcome aboard.

 Ron


----------



## enginebob (Sep 3, 2010)

very nice engine indeed. Has a nice sound to it.


----------



## royhobbs100 (Apr 9, 2012)

It looked great to me. I would love to build one. You have the Docs I have a small mill
point me in the right direction I'm very new.


----------

